# New port request



## airby (Dec 6, 2015)

I have cut the cord to cable-tv, and replaced that with recording tv with an over the air recording device.  I serve all that content with my FreeBSD/plex media server.  AWESOME combination!!  One thing is missing; the ability to extract the closed captioning information and make it available to the plex server.  This exists on Linux.

Is it possible to request someone port "ccextractor" to FreeBSD?  I've poured over all the documentation, and it appears to be over my head.

Thanks - allen


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 6, 2015)

Huh. Plex has a nice site. I had heard of it before but never investigated it and it looks like it's right up where I want to do things. Especially when FreeBSD is one of their offerings as well as being in multimedia/plexmediaserver/ and multimedia/plexhometheater/


----------



## airby (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, indeed.  It is great    I've been using this combo for quite some time and have written bash scripts to automate nearly the entire process of download/re-code/chmod+chown/move directly to plex location/perform backup of zfs.  The only real thing missing is closed captioning.

Do you know how to migrate a LINUX port to FreeBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 6, 2015)

I've never done it. I presume you're aware of The Porter's Handbook.


----------



## airby (Dec 6, 2015)

Absolutely - as I said, I've spent hours trying to figure out how to port.  The handbook doesn't say how to port from Linux.  I'm not a porting kind of tech person.  I know a lot of OTHER technical things; just not this.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 6, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Huh. Plex has a nice site. I had heard of it before but never investigated it and it looks like it's right up where I want to do things. Especially when FreeBSD is one of their offerings as well as being in multimedia/plexmediaserver/ and multimedia/plexhometheater/



I have multimedia/plexmediaserver/ running on one machine, multimedia/plexhometheater/ running on two machines, and also the Plex client running on various Apple iOS, Android OS. and smart TV devices. It's good stuff. The ports for FreeBSD are rock solid. Sometimes I use DLNA served by net/minidlna for devices where I don't have Plex installed (like PS3), but lets put it this way, its so good that when I build my next machine for gaming and home theatre use, Plex will be on it like a dirty sock!


----------



## airby (Dec 6, 2015)

My thread is being hijacked     I'd love to talk about the merits of plex in another thread, but .....

Does anyone know how to port and/or move CCEXTRACTOR to FreeBSD ??


----------



## kpa (Dec 6, 2015)

airby said:


> Absolutely - as I said, I've spent hours trying to figure out how to port.  The handbook doesn't say how to port from Linux.  I'm not a porting kind of tech person.  I know a lot of OTHER technical things; just not this.



The porter's handbook is really the best source of information on how to create a FreeBSD port of any piece of software including what you're asking about here. It can't however go into full details of what to do with software that is full of what is known as "Linuxisms" and will probably take a lot of work to port to FreeBSD. The process is straightforward though. Take a look at the source code, see how it's built on Linux, figure out how it could be built on FreeBSD. Try to build it and take notes on where it fails and start hacking away to fix the problems.  Rinse and repeat.


----------



## airby (Dec 8, 2015)

kpa - thanks again for the shar.  For those looking for a ccextractor solution, you can find kpa's contribution here: _[link redacted --mod]_


----------



## protocelt (Dec 8, 2015)

airby said:


> kpa - thanks again for the shar.  For those looking for a ccextractor solution, you can find kpa's contribution here: _[link redacted --mod]_


airby, you've linked to a private conversation which is, well, private and only available to you and the other participants.


----------



## Atsuri (Dec 8, 2015)

airby,

I might be somewhat out of line here as a newbie user, but have you tried running the Linux binary on your FreeBSD box? I read that thanks to the compatibility layer with Fedora10/CentOS6.x, some binaries will run, provided that they don't rely on kernel calls too much. Otherwise, I would second kpa's advice. It might also be fun!


----------



## kpa (Dec 8, 2015)

There's some confusion here. I never had any private conversation with the OP. Whatever he linked was not by me.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 8, 2015)

kpa said:


> There's some confusion here. I never had any private conversation with the OP. Whatever he linked was not by me.


Sorry, I made that assumption based on the post content and link to a private conversation.

In any case, I'll leave the link removed as is and airby is of course welcome to edit his post to point to a valid link.


----------



## acheron (Dec 8, 2015)

kpa said:


> There's some confusion here. I never had any private conversation with the OP. Whatever he linked was not by me.


It was me. I've asked him to try http://mikael.urankar.free.fr/FreeBSD/multimedia_ccextractor.shar


----------

